# Anterior superior labral repair



## nabernhardt (Sep 22, 2011)

i am just unsure of myself this is all new to me
I am thinking 29806 and 29826.  I don't think I can use 29807 since it was a complete SLAP tear?  Thanks everyone for your help
PROCEDURE: The patient was taken to the operating room, placed under general anesthesia after an interscalene block. He was rotated to the left lateral decubitus position. Right upper extremities was prepared with alcohol and DuraPrep, draped in several layers in a sterile manner and placed under traction. A posterior viewing portal was established. He had a superior labral tear at the 12, maybe 12:30 to 1 o'clock positions. It was clearly unstable. I introduced an anterior portal. Fresh into bleeding, punctate bone, placed a well-seated Twintex Bioraptor anchor, placed both sutures through the tendon and anatomically re-secured the superior labral tear. The subscapularis, the anterior, inferior and posterior labrum were normal. Cuff was normal and the chondral surfaces normal. Attention was drawn to the subacromial space. Abundant bursitis was encountered. Bursectomy was performed. Cuff was intact. CA ligament was released. A large acromial spur was identified. There was some hemorrhage in the anterior superior cuff. Decompression was performed without complication. The patient tolerated the procedure well.
Portals were closed. The patient will be extubated.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea I would agree and say 29806, 29826.


----------



## nabernhardt (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you


----------



## nabernhardt (Oct 12, 2011)

can I double check with you guys can we bill these 2 codes together with a modifier 59?
i get an edit but are these different compartments of the shoulder?


----------

